# adopted and rescue (like) :D



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well today i went to BettaBubbles3 to pick of Valentine, he is so adorable!! :-D but my freaking cousin called and said she wanted to go by a shirt for gay pride parade, so my parents went :\ i held valentine in a mall awhile she was taking her time picking a shirt!!! D:< gahh i was so mad and embarrassed. after that we went to a store so i could pick up a tank and stuff. i found this little cute girl struggling for her survival :-( so i picked her and another tank, i call her Hope
Valentine:








Hope *blurry shots*:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awe they're so cute :3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks teeney


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Very god on you for rescuing a betta! I hope Hope lives (see what I did there?) 

Valentine is adorable too!

Keep us updated on Hope!

Matt


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks, i yes i did see what you did XD lol
she isn't moving much though, and extremely thin, like she haven't ate in months  there was another girl that wasn't doing so well either there too, but hope looked much worse but the other girl was in a SMALLER container D: i could've only choose one though (to many tanks in my room)


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

What kind of tank is he in! I'm so happy he looks happy! And ur girl is cute too keep me updated on him


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i got him in a 2.5 gallons, he was flaring at me XP it was so cute
i will  i love his eyes, there blue AND red o.o


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

When I got my fish, my red vein tail betta, I just had a feeling about the one I wanted, he was just perfect.  I love my fish and I said, its a fish how attached can I get? The answer after a week of ownership or so: I'd be lost without my fish! (lol)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol, am attached to all of my fish XD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Love them both! Nice of you to rescue them!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks

Hope is still alive and still NOT eating D: Valentine is acting piggy for more XP i gave him some bettafix to heal up his fins (and also for cryptom, Echo, and Zero)


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tell me how his fins do i wanna know if they completely grow out


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

his fins will take time to heal


----------



## Babydoll (May 16, 2012)

Have you tried to add just a little aq salt to her tank.. that will help her perk up a bit..


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey there, Bettalover- I just got two free baby bettas from Petco a couple of days ago because they were so thin and in such poor condition. One was too far gone, but the other I have been feeding microworms and crushed up betta pellets. It is actually eating the crushed pellets very well, so maybe you can try that with your new fish. Some folks have good luck with rolling the pellets in garlic juice as well (the bettas seem to love that.) I'm doing very small feelings four to five times a day and changing the water 90% daily. It took a bit to get him started, but he's doing a lot better now. Go Hope! Good luck!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, exactly, when a betta is sick, and stressed, it does take time to get that betta to eat normally, so keep trying, and give her time, I am in the process of treating a rescue and he is coming along great, just a few days back, that was not the case I thought I was going to lose him, but I have him in a Krittr Keepr and treating with AQ salt for fin rot, and he miracously turned around, he's eating much better, and swimming actively. So keep doing what your doing, you will see her come around as well


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she past away last night  .... i hope i gave her a reason of life


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> she past away last night  .... i hope i gave her a reason of life


Aww I'm so sorry  *hugs* At least you gave her a comfortable setting to have her last moments in, she wasn't floating in a filthy cup when it happened, you let her go with dignity.
R.I.P. hope


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks teeney


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Hugs from here too.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks whittni


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Valentine's first nest :-D:


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry about hope. She was a very pretty fishy. And that bubblenest is adorable.

Tehee I walked in the gay pride parade this Sunday(I'm from Chicago too)! I was walking in it though.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Aw, they look so sweet!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> I'm so sorry about hope. She was a very pretty fishy. And that bubblenest is adorable.
> 
> Tehee I walked in the gay pride parade this Sunday(I'm from Chicago too)! I was walking in it though.


thanks, Valentine is making the nest bigger :shock:

my cousin is messed up, she goes just to seem cool some reason :\ and why where you in it? XD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

How sweet and guess what Perseus is making his first bubble nest since he has been in his 5 gallon tank a month and a half now...so excited ! He made them in his little gallon home he was in for a week till I got his tank so I was worried why he wasnt making them in his bigger home. Happy day for both of us bettalover...yeeeaaa !


----------

